# Avenant pour contrat occasionnel



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles, j'espère que vous allez bien! =)

C'est la première fois que je poste sur la nouvelle version du forum, mon ancien compte a été supprimé, j'ai dû ouvrir un autre, enfin, bref ...

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de faire un avenant sur un contrat occasionnel pour le "transformer" en CDI? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,
Bonne après-midi.
Nina.


----------



## Lijana (13 Octobre 2022)

Je dirais non. Car contrat occasionnel comme son nom le dit est occasionnel.  

Si le PE n’ont plus besoin de vous de temps en temps ,occasionnellement mais un accueil régulier, vous faites un nouveau contrat en cdi. 

Je laisse peut-être les pro répondre mieux.


----------



## amandinezoe (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous et  à toutes,
Je vous fais copier // Coller des collègues de ce Forum qui sont déjà répondu(es) même cas que vous
***Un contrat occasionnel se fait au réel et ne doit dépasser 1 mois.

Vous devez clôturer le mois de oct en facturant les heures réellement travaillés + 10 % de cp.

Au 1er nov vous faites un avenant au contrat, qui devient un CDI, avec une nouvelle mensualisation... De cette façon vous ne perdez pas d'ancienneté qui a démarré depuis votre Occasionnel 

Notez bien au contrat qu'il n'y aura pas de période d'essai

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## amandinezoe (13 Octobre 2022)

La date d'effet de l'avenant devient la date anniversaire du contrat.

les parents doivent vous présenter un avenant avec les nouveaux horaires qu'il souhaite pour le contrat

si vous acceptez cet avenant vous allez calculer votre mensualisation avec le nouveau volume horaire
Avis d*e Métal+ 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 Ou d'autres Pros vous confirme *


----------



## Lijana (13 Octobre 2022)

Ok. Si le contrat est clôturé comment faire un avenant?


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Justement, je trouve ça incohérent aussi, comment faire un avenant d'un contrat clôturé!?


----------



## amandinezoe (13 Octobre 2022)

Perso je ferais un avenant transformant le contrat occasionnel en cdi à compter du .... avec une mensualisation de ....
jours, heures définis


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Après, concernant le temps que peut durer un contrat occasionnel... le mien dure 3 mois, avec accord de ma puér et mention sur mon agréement; seulement, je ne peux pas dépasser 40h par mois.


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Si le contrat occasionnel a déjà été cloturé c'est forcément un nouveau contrat CDI.

Si on a pas encore cloturé on peut faire un Avenant qui précise toutes les modifications:
- les horaires
- la mensu

Dans les 2 cas il est impensable d'accepter une période d'essai puisqu'il y a déjà eut contrat ensemble.

Dans les 2 cas je préciserais de quand date la première collaboration.


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai pensé. Là oui, je ne perdrai pas en ancienneté du contrat. Je me demande juste si c'est correct ça!?


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Si ça convient aux PE oui c'est correct.

Je ne sais pas si c'est correct mais c'est ce que je proposerais en tout cas.


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Mon dernière msg c'était pour amandinezoe@ =)
Non, le contrat n'a pas encore été clôturé Griselda.
D'accord, vous confirmer donc mon idée . 
Oui, les parents sont d'accord, d'ailleurs on savait depuis le début du contrat occasionnel que ça aboutirait en CDI dans quelques mois.


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!
Bonne après-midi ! 😘


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Est ce que lors du contrat initial, l'occasionnel, tu as eut l'enfant tous les mois ou pas?


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Oui Griselda, je l'ai eu tous les mois, sans dépasser les 40heures autorisés dans mon agréement


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Donc il me semble alors tout à fait justifié de faire partir l'ancienneté dès la première date à laquelle l'enft à été accueilli en contrat occasionnel, surtout si durant ce temps tu n'as pas perçu d'indemnité de rupture. Idem concernant le préavis.
Dans l'Avenant je demanderais à ce que apparaisse cette fameuse date pour lever toute ambiguité.


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Oui, très bien, je vais demander à que les changements horaires et tarifaires soient bien précis sur l'avenant bien comme sur le nouveau contrat!
merci bcp pour vos conseils!  😘


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Au même titre  que un cdd transformé  en cdi on conserve son ancienneté comme à confirmé  la jurisprudence, il n'y a pas lieu de déroger  dans votre cas.
Par contre la jurisprudence et la cour de cassation confirme qu'il est possible d'avoir une période d'essai suite à un cdd pour cdi.
A vous de négocier au mieux de vos intérêts.


----------

